
Low-tech Covid test costs $1 w results in 1 hour - blacksqr
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.06.30.20143255v1
======
slumos
Did I misread something or is this just a well known existing protocol
combined with yet another DIY centrifuge?

It seems to me that the cheap spinny thing part of this is long solved
(Paperfuge). What we need is to make the chemistry reliably foolproof. This
fool (me) doesn’t even recognize all of the units they use in the paper.

------
chrispeel
Explanation for why a cheap COVID-19 test is useful:
[https://www.microbe.tv/twiv/twiv-640/](https://www.microbe.tv/twiv/twiv-640/)

------
devenblake
Direct link to the PDF:
[https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.06.30.20143255v...](https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.06.30.20143255v1.full.pdf)

